# Can this be used with ONR



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Is this suitable for use with ONR?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/meguiars-microfibre-wash-mitt/prod_305.html

Regards


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Yes, it works well. I use a combination of dodo juice supernatural sponge, a micro fiber mitt and a noodle mitt with ONR.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

The incredimitt seems good aswell. 
Although twice the price of the meguairs. 

Have you used the incredimitt with onr?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Mate, any mitt will go with ONR and there are plenty of people here who use a Incredimitt with ONR.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks bud. 
I'll prob go for the incredimitt. Looks goods. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

The Incredimitt is a great product. For me, I use a mix of Eurow Shagpile towels and a Dodo Juice SN sponge with ONR.


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,

I have just done two washes with ONR, one eith a Meg's Wash mitt, one with a soft generic sponge. With the washmitt, the water stayed very clear while the mitt became almost black.with the sponge, the dirt moved from the sponge into the bucket. While I could clean both cars well, I prefer the sponge because I dislike using an almost black mitt on the paint.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------

